# نظام التحكم الهيدروليكي



## Razan557 (3 يناير 2012)

السلام 

أود لو تعلموني عن نظم التحكم الهيدروليكية ،، ماهي ومم تتكون وفيم تستخدم ؟؟؟ 
ارجو من الجميع المشاركة لتعم الفائدة وشكرا


----------



## خالد الحرمين (4 يناير 2012)

هيدرولك معناها بمجهود بسيط يحرك حاجه كبيره
يستخدم زيت خاص مطغوط بمحرك طغط حسب الحاجه 
معليش علي الاسلوب والشرح المستعجل


----------



## Razan557 (4 يناير 2012)

لا عليك اخي اشكرك على المرور مع امنياتي بتفاصيل اوضح واكثر شكرا


----------



## AHMED.FA (5 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فكما أوضح الأخ خالد ببساطة رائعة 
نظام التحكم الهيدروليكي هو نظام رائع للتحكم في المعدات والأوزان أيا كان وزنها أو حجمها ففيه تنقل القوى عبر تدفق الموائع كالزيوت والهواء في النيوماتيك ذات ضغوط عالية جدا لا عبر سيور وتروس ميكانيكية مما يعطي هذا النظام مرونة رائعة في نقل القوى






والدائرة الهيدروليكية رغم أنها ميكانيكية إلا أنها أكبر الشبه بالدائرة الإلكترونية ولكن بدلا من تدفق الإلكترونات في الدوائر الإلكترونية تدفق للموائع كما قلنا مثل الزيوت والهواء والماء في بعض التطبيقات

وفي الوقت الحال دخلت أنظمة التحكم الهيدروليكية في جميع المجالات تقريبا ( الصناعية والطبية والنقل وحتى الرياضية والأجهزة التعويضية ... وكل شئ تقريبا نظرا لسهولتها وقلت تكلفتها بالنسبة للأنظمة الأخرى وكفائتها العالية

















وبعد ربط الدوائر الهيدروليكية بالدوائر الكهربية والإلكترونية تستطيع الأن أن تحرك مدينة كاملة بالقليل من الأزرار وأن جالس في مكتبك
ويتكون النظام الهيدروليكي المجرد من أربعة أشياء رئيسية
1- وحدة القدرة الهيدروليكية:





وهي مصدر القدرة وهي عبارة عن خزان وطلمبة هيدروليكية وصمام أمان على أبسط صورها وتعطي قدرة على حسب قدرة الطلمبة الهيدروليكية وعلى حسب أحتياج الدائرة التي نريد أستخدامها
2- الصمامات :





وهي أنواع عديدة للتحكم في توجيه وتدفق وضغط المائع حسب ما نحتاج ونريد
3- خطوط النقل :





وهي المواسير والخراصيم والوصلات التي ينقل عبرها المائع المضغوط وهي ذات مواصفات خاصة
4- المشغلات :











وهي نهاية الدائرة أو الهدف من الدائرة وهي أما محركات هيدروليكية تدور حسب قدرة وإتجاه المائع والأسطوانات وهي أيضا تفتح وتغلق على حسب إتجاه وضغط وقدرة المائع المستخدة





وكل جزء في الدائرة الهيدروليكية علم بحد ذاته وله كتب ومراجع
أرجو أن أكون أجبت على سؤالك ومستعد لأي أسألة 
اللهم أنفعنا بما علمتنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا وزدنا علما


----------



## Razan557 (5 يناير 2012)

اشكركم على تلك المعلومات القيمة 
بقى لدي سؤال واحد اود ان اصنع ذلك النظام الهيدروليكي إلى ماذا احتاج


----------



## AHMED.FA (5 يناير 2012)

razan557 قال:


> اشكركم على تلك المعلومات القيمة
> بقى لدي سؤال واحد اود ان اصنع ذلك النظام الهيدروليكي إلى ماذا احتاج


أولا م الغرض من النظام المراد صناعته؟
أم فقط مجرد نموذج تعليمي ؟ أم ماذا ؟
حددي السؤال من فضلك أكثر


----------



## Razan557 (5 يناير 2012)

في الحقيقة لدي فكره لاختراع يعمل بهذا النظام بواسطة الحاسوب نستطيع التحكم به واود ان انفذ ذلك النظام بشكل مبسط ويحاكي فكرتي


----------



## AHMED.FA (6 يناير 2012)

طيب أشرحيلي أنتي عاوزة تعملي إية بالظبط وأنا أن شاء الله هساعدك


----------



## Razan557 (6 يناير 2012)

لا احبذ ان اطرح فكرتي بالتفاصيل ولكن ما اريده هو صنع ذلك النظام الهيدروليكي


----------



## AHMED.FA (6 يناير 2012)

no comment:81::81::81:


----------



## Razan557 (7 يناير 2012)

اخي الكريم اود ان اصنع نظام تحكم هيدروليكي مثبت على ظهر سفينة يتم التحكم فيه اليا ويتحكم هذا النظام في حركة مجموعة من الوسائد فهل بامكاني صنع التصميم لوحدي ام احتاج لمساعدة كهربائي ؟ وشكرا


----------



## Razan557 (7 يناير 2012)

أخي الفاضل اود صنع نظام هيدروليكي مثبت على ظهر السفينة، يتم التحكم فيه آليا، ويتحكم هذا النظام "الهيدروليكي" في حركة مجموعة من الوسائد كحماية لها


----------



## AHMED.FA (7 يناير 2012)

تستطيعين أختي تصميم دائرة هيدروليكية بنفسك ولكن بعد كثير من الدراسة والممارسة وخصوصا إن لم يكن لكي سابق دراية بالنظام الهيدروليكي لأنة أكبر مما تتخيلين ولكن إن كنتي تريدين بناء نظام لغرض ما حاليا فيمكنك الأستعانة بمهندس ميكاترونيكس وليس كهرباء فالنظام ليس له علاقة بالهندسة الكهربائية إلا في جزء بسيط فهو يندرج تحت تخصص الميكاترونيكس والذي يجمع بين الميكانيكا والكهرباء والتحكم والحاسب وهي مكونات النظام الهيدروليكي 
إذا كنتي تقصدين بذلك الإختراع إستخدام الحاسب في التحكم بالأنظمة الهيدروليكية فهذا موجود بالفعل ومستخدم في جميع التطبيقات تقريبا
أما إن كنتي تريدين النظام كاملا للتحكم في شئ ما فهذا ممكن ولكن لابد من توفر البيانات الكاملة عن الهدف من النظام لأستطيع مساعدتك في بناؤة


----------



## Razan557 (7 يناير 2012)

اخي الكريم اود ان اطرح فكرتي ولكني اجد الصعوبة في ذلك لأني اخشى ان يتبناها احد غيري


----------



## AHMED.FA (8 يناير 2012)

ولكن لابد من مشاركتها لغيرك من المتخصصين لمعرفة جدواها وإمكانية تنفيذها وتنفيذها
وإلا فعليك تعلم كل شئ عن كل شئ بنفسك وهذا غير منطقي
يوجد أكثر من طريقة لحماية فكرتك يمكنك أتباعها بداية من أختيار أشخاص موثوق بهم مرورا بإبرام إتفاق مكتوب بأنك صاحبة الفكرة إلى تسجيل براءة الأختراع


----------



## الصادق احمد محمد (14 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الموضوع مهم وشيق والشرح واضح


----------



## م-علي العريقي (14 فبراير 2012)

*صيانة النظم الهيدروليكية والنيوماتية*

صيانة النظم الهيدروليكية والنيوماتية( للمعرفه)


----------



## Eng/Salem Saeed (8 مارس 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------

